# Foundation and Ringworld



## Al Jackson (Apr 24, 2019)

Foundation, an Apple production now, lost one of its show runners:









						Apple's 'Foundation' TV Series Loses Co-Showrunner Josh Friedman - /Film
					

Co-showrunner Josh Friedman has stepped down as Apple's Foundation TV series showrunner, leaving co-writer David S. Goyer as the sole showrunner.




					www.slashfilm.com
				




Not surprising, Asimov's Foundation is going to be a bear to adapt if one does not do a dump down and a poor action-o-fication.
(Game of Thrones charm is how the showrunners were scrupulous about keeping GRRM's story adult and non-comic-book-afied.)

Ringworld, man!, no news about the TV series , Amazon greenlights this back in 2017 but no real news about it since 2017... I wonder if picking up The Expanse effects this?


----------



## ctg (Apr 24, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> Not surprising, Asimov's Foundation is going to be a bear to adapt if one does not do a dump down and a poor action-o-fication.



It is a humongous operation that spans through time and space, with not that many characters retaining in the series as they keep changing as the time moves by. For decades The Foundation has been a dream project, but it is kind of nightmare to adapt just like the LOTR was for lot of film makers.


----------

